# Hampden Sidewinder



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just picked this one up from the watchmaker. Was too lazy to affix the glass back in, freebee anyway, he still has 4 of mine, 8 pieces in total for various things. I just noticed as I was cleaning the case and crevices I bent the sub seconds hand, gives me an excuse to continue to play with it, must fix. For some reason I am falling deeper in love with these damn things.

This is a pretty good example of a silveroid (silverine) case. There were much more durable and cheaper than coin or sterling silver, and gold, still shines up pretty good too. Its a screw back and front, stem wind lever set. Movement looks slightly dirty but the piece has not had much use at all, no wear, everything is tight and never had a chain on it. Serial dates it to 1883, an 11 jewel movement. Enjoy the pics! Thats just a reflection by the 10 marker in the first pic and reflection on the bezel at the 1 marker.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thought I would take a pic of the back which is dent free. You can see the detail in the grip to turn the front and back covers off. When I look at the detail all around I cannot see any pocket wear, very sharp so assume it was never carried. A simple yet elegant case for sure.


----------

